# Ons wapen wette



## ASG

Gerhard

The cost of keeping your rifles is well worth it but you cannot add the cost of your PH course or membership to PHASA here.

Your PH course has allowed you entry into a very exciting career and is a once off INVESTMENT in your future.
Your PHASA membership adds credibility to you as a PH and your outfitting business. Most international clients that I work with, would much rather hunt with a PHASA registered outfitter.

What other hunting rifles do you have? Make & Caliber please.:wink:

As for me...I've been bowhunting my whole life and don't even own a rifle.
I need to get one though. I get a lot of hunting opportunities but don't have enough time to bowhunt everything or the ranch is not bowhunter friendly.
Was thinking of a 30 06 as an allrounder.


----------



## Gerhard

I know that the PH course and PHASA does not count directly to the fire arms but in the long run they will ensure that the SAPS looks at my fire arms as tools of my trade.

I have a 22 Hornet. (Predator calling rifle) 303 Brit (loaner and own hunting rifle) 2 shotguns (Both has been used as loaners to clients) and a 45ACP and 40 S&W pistols. The 40 S&W Vector is my IPSC pistol.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey

Gerhard said:


> The 40 S&W Vector is my IPSC pistol.
> 
> Gerhard


Wat se goete?


----------



## Gerhard

IPSC is Praktiese skiet.

Die Vektor is nogal nie 'n slegte pistool nie.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI

Die wapen lisensieering is maar 'n nagmerrie vir ons almal my maat, die beste gaan wees om maar ons bekke te hou en te bid dat dit "relatief" spoedig plaas vind..... Wil nie he dat my kleinkinders ongelisensieerde gewere moet erf nie....


----------



## OutaAfrica

Wil net dankie se vir die Saps wag nou al amper 3 Jaar vir my lisensies en nog niks. Die gewere is al rooi geroes teen die tyd wat 'n mens dit kry , so jy koop 'n splinternuwe tweedehandse geweer.Het seker al maklik omtrent R500 se telefoon geld opgebel en amper 30 Hart aanvalle gekry. Het vrydag gehoor hulle is darem nou al op vir Consideration. Dit sal seker hopelik nie nog 3 jaar vat nie? 
Koste Tweedehandse SABS Goedgekeurde kluis R800
Musgrave 308 R1500
Cz 75 Erfstuk
Hael Geweer Erfstuk
Saseta papier R1100
Baie frustrasie PRYSLOOS


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Lisensie aansoeke*

Verlede jaar Feb het ek aansoek gedoen vir sowat 18 lisensies wat 5 nuwe aansoeke insluit.Ek wag nou nog.Eugene van Magnum Arms in Nelspruit is besig om vir my n custom .308 te bou.Wonder hoe lank die donnerse aansoek gaan vat.Ek het Toegewyde Jagter Status en behoort aan 2 goedgekeurde jagverenigings,wat moet ons nog doen.n Moerse [email protected]#$%op!!


----------



## Commander

Ek het September laas jaar aansoek vir 'n nuwe wapenlisensie gedoen. Ek het huidiglik geen wapens op my naam nie. My bevoegdheid sertifikaat (die kaartjie) by SAP was reeds afgehandel en in my besit ten tye van die nuwe aansoek. Ek't my bevoegdheid by Brooklyn polisie stasie gedoen, maar 'n maand later toe ek wou aansoek doen vir my nuwe vuurwapenlisensie, toe moes ek hoor dat Brooklyn doen nie Erasmuskloof area nie, ek moet Lyttleton toe gaan in Centurion. Kan net nie verstaan hoe ek my wapen bevoegdheid by Brooklyn kon doen, maar nie my lisensie nie. Elkgeval, ek is toe Centurion toe. Daar word ek vertel dat die dealer stamp om die aansoek moet wees. Dit nadat al die amptelike forms klaar ingevul is en ge-stamp is (3 ure later). Dit was alreeds laat die middag en die handelaar by wie ek die wapen gekoop het is in Randburg. Ek is toe met al die amptelike forms daar weg om dit die volgende dag te gaan stempel by Kalahari Arms. Dit was na 'n lang gesoebat dat ek asseblief die forms kan kry, want hulle wou dit eers opskeer oor die handelaar stempel nie daar op was nie. 

By Kalahari Arms is Willie (die eienaar) baie hulpvaardig om my die stempel te verskaf, maar vertel my toe dat dit glad nie nodig is nie en dat SAP net moeilik wil wees met my. Daarna is ek terug Lyttleton toe en na nog 2 ure is my deel toe afgehandel en het ek my reggemaak vir 'n lang wag. Hulle het vir my Veritas se nommer gegee en gesê ek moet na 3 maande bel om te hoor wat die status van my aansoek is. Ek wag toe 5 maande, omdat ek weet hulle kalenders werk op Afrika tyd. Na 5 maande bel ek toe vir Veritas. Hulle is salig onbewus van my aansoek en sê hulle het niks van my ontvang nie en ek moet die saak met Lyttleton opneem. 

Terug by Lyttleton kry hulle skielik nie my aansoek nie. Die rekenaar wys my aansoek is reg om Veritas toe te gaan, maar het net spoorloos verdwyn. Die vrou wat my gehelp het sê toe ek moet haar 'n maand gee om dit uit te sorteer. Sy neem toe al my besonderhede, en 3 telefoon nommers. 2 Maande gaan verby en terug by haar kan sy glad nie onthou dat sy met my gepraat het nie. Ek is toe daar uit om eers te kalmeer voor ek dalk opgesluit word.

Toe besluit ek ek begin maar van vooraf. Vul weer die vorm in, ry Randburg toe, kry die stempel. Gaan terug Lyttleton toe en spandeer weer 'n paar ure om my vorm, vingerafdrukke en alles te laat doen. Ek is toe daar weg met die hoop dat die ding darm nou in die proses sal kom. Laas week kry ek 'n oproep van Lyttleton... Hulle kan nie my aansoek aanvaar nie, want hulle stelsel wys ek het reeds aansoek gedoen vir daardie selfde wapen. Ek verduidelik toe dat die oorspronklike vorm weg is en ek het toe 'n nuwe een ingevul. Dit mag ek blykbaar nie gedoen het nie. Hulle sal nou die ou vorm gaan soek en terugkom na my toe. Gaan seker wag tot kersfees toe net om te hoor hulle het die ding weggegooi en ek moet elkgeval weer 'n vorm invul.

'n Vriend van my het 'n kontak vir AK47's. Dink ek moet maar so maak, want as ek vir SAP moet wag gaan my kleinkinders nog eendag vir die aansoek wag.


----------



## Bushkey

Ek glo vas dat dit 'n strategie is. Niemand, nie eens die Staatsdiens is so pateties nie. 

Ek kan nie oor my aansoek kla nie want ek het moed opgegee voordat ek begin het. Ek ly nie aan "road rage" of enige van die goed nie maar raak hopeloos die moer in met "incompetence" en tou stanery, daarvoor bly ek weg van die vuurwapen register se mense want ek sal hul tafels op hulle omkeer. 

Ek het ook al die toestse geslaag wat hulle versoek het, behoort aan 'n erkende jag organisasie, en het my R70.00 betaal vir my .308 se lisensie hernuwing. Die kwitansie het ek gelamineer en op 'n veilige plek gebere want ek weet ek gaan dit oor 20jaar van nou af nodig kry. 

My bevoegdheid sertifikaat het ek darem van die SAP af gekry. Nadat ek die forms twee maal moes invul omdat die eerste ook weg geraak het. Ek het vir my 'n Glock aangeskaf want ek besit 'n besigheid, woon op 'n plaas en bedryf 'n besigheid op die plaas. 

Die wapen le nou al 3jaar by die handelaar. Dis in 'n mate my eie skuld want ek is te moerig om Polise toe te gaan. Ek was eenkeer daar om vir die wapen aansoek te doen. Toe die ou die eerst keer se:"Eishh, infact, you know, you must go to Modjadjiskloof SAPS" toe strip ek my al klaar.

Ek glo hulle is doelbewus so hopeloos. Hulle kan nie 'n mens ontwapen nie, want dan sal die herrie los wees. Die enigste alternatief is om wapen eienaars so te fustreer dat hulle ingee en boedel oorgee. Ek het nou die dag 'n artikel iewers daaroor gelees. Ek dink as ek reg kan onthou het die Engelse daarmee begin en het op die manier baie wapens uit die sisteem gekry het. Jy sal nie een persoon kry wat vir jou gaan vertel dat dit maklik was nie. Elke persson waarmee jy gaan praat gaan oor die selfde goed kla. Soos ek gese het, niemand kan so pateties wees nie. Hulle is moedswillig.


----------



## ASG

This is why we are bowhunting gentlemen. More and more international hunters are arriving at the airport with bows. The whole temporary import permit has sent hundreds of hunters to Namibia and we've lost the Forex.

The most difficult thing for a U.S hunter is proof of ownership documents.
It's hard when you can buy a rifle on the net.


----------



## Bushkey

I wonder what the Constitutional Court will rule if some one eventually gets the balls to take Government on. I for one can't protect my famaly the way I could if I was armed the right way. 

During December I woke up with a knife wielding assailant in my holiday home down at the coast. My wife was between me and him. I had to get over her and had to physically put myself between her and him. If I was armed, at a hell of a lot less risk to Heidi and myself I could have resolved this easier and would have removed one of these dudes from society. 

Does the constitution not say that we have the right to protect ourselves.


----------



## Matatazela

The Constitution makes a lot of noise, but seems to not actually get around to telling criminals how to behave.


----------



## INGOZI

The whole disarmament act is solely to put us in the position you were in Bossie, not being able to protect those we care for from scurvy scrap! Make it near impossible to obtain a licence for all semi automatic weapons as well as handguns, but rifles...? Come on! Who has seen someone hijack a car with a scoped 30-06? But an Ak47? O YES! Illegal handguns? O YES!


----------



## Bushkey

INGOZI said:


> The whole disarmament act is solely to put us in the position you were in Bossie, not being able to protect those we care for from scurvy scrap! Make it near impossible to obtain a licence for all semi automatic weapons as well as handguns, but rifles...? Come on! Who has seen someone hijack a car with a scoped 30-06? But an Ak47? O YES! Illegal handguns? O YES!


Ja that is the problem. They are over policing the law abiding citizen and the guy with the elegal gun does not have a problem.


----------



## OutaAfrica

Look how it goes in the Jail ,five star meals tv al those nice things , next thing they going to strike for prostitute sevices and will get it. One of our friends was Murdered on his farm about 3 years ago.They caught one of the four 10 years sentence .He did not realised what he was doing.The problem with this country is stupidity is a good excuse,and if that fails blame it on Apartheid.
But it is true they want to make South Africa gun free. There is a commity of ten or so Bored anties drinking tea smoking dope Sit in their houses with 1 million rand security feel sorry for criminals and hate guns hunters ,grass on there silk stockings. 
If they really want to implement it it is just a matter of publishing it in the gazet,they first want to see how many people hand the legals in then over to step 2 .It was like putting the beach ban in place every body complained and made a fuss and they still did it. Although the constitution says the coast belong to the people of the country but we got no say in it


----------

